# Does it Exist?



## Jacecam (Dec 3, 2014)

So The site im working on is using 8"-10"-12" pipe and though we are managing to get it together we are thinking there has got to be something to help with it cause trying to glue this and press it together in the air kinda sucks. (especially when the Hangers fight back) 

So we were contemplating if there is a device you can wrap around a pipe/fitting and like use a drill (or something) to quickly thread and pull the pieces together before the glue sets?. I mean we can't be the first people to think this up right?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Jacecam said:


> So The site im working on is using 8"-10"-12" pipe and though we are managing to get it together we are thinking there has got to be something to help with it cause trying to glue this and press it together in the air kinda sucks. (especially when the Hangers fight back)
> 
> So we were contemplating if there is a device you can wrap around a pipe/fitting and like use a drill (or something) to quickly thread and pull the pieces together before the glue sets?. I mean we can't be the first people to think this up right?


Did his intro... wait for Flyout's response


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Jacecam said:


> So The site im working on is using 8"-10"-12" pipe and though we are managing to get it together we are thinking there has got to be something to help with it cause trying to glue this and press it together in the air kinda sucks. (especially when the Hangers fight back)
> 
> So we were contemplating if there is a device you can wrap around a pipe/fitting and like use a drill (or something) to quickly thread and pull the pieces together before the glue sets?. I mean we can't be the first people to think this up right?


PVC?

Order up some friction clamps, use those for leverage and handles. If your still having a hard time, use cheap ratchet straps to pull it together. 

Never have issues with PVC unless it's cold.... But 6" PVC is always a pain. 

And they do make pipe pullers.. they are designed for hub cast iron and cost like 600 bucks. So friction clamps and ratchet straps.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Friction clamps are also called riser clamps.... in case you haven't heard friction clamps before..


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I want to know if this worked for the kid.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

this is made for it 

http://www.ohiopowertool.com/P-4925...&CAGPSPN=pla&gclid=CNi7_r2esMICFYFDMgodWUkAwQ


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I miss pipe pullers. Not enough service weight cast iron in my life these days. Don't see it at all these days.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Chamfer the pipe. That will help a lot. Use the right glue, heavy body glue is slow setting and gives you more time and seems to lube the joint more. Riser clamp idea is dead on ,12 in and up we use two come a longs on each side. That keeps the joint from scraping the glue and causing a leak.


----------



## Jacecam (Dec 3, 2014)

The riser clamp idea work STUPIDLY well. I'm able to push 10" by myself when the fittings against a wall. 

I honestly can't thank you enough. What took us the better part of the day before to fight with before took us a few hours with the clamp idea. Both my foreman and lead hand were impressed by the idea. I will now forever be turning to Plumbing Zone for advice in the future.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Using scissor lifts rather than ladders would be helpful with stability.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Jacecam said:


> The riser clamp idea work STUPIDLY well. I'm able to push 10" by myself when the fittings against a wall.
> 
> I honestly can't thank you enough. What took us the better part of the day before to fight with before took us a few hours with the clamp idea. Both my foreman and lead hand were impressed by the idea. I will now forever be turning to Plumbing Zone for advice in the future.


And you look like a genius.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Key To Success...

Know when someone else's idea is worth stealing. :thumbup:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Excellent.


----------



## Jacecam (Dec 3, 2014)

Na. I give credit where Credit is due. I mention this site. They were impressed though still.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Tell them I accept cash and cashiers checks only.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Tell them I accept cash and cashiers checks only.


I want my cut here, too...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> I want my cut here, too...


As long as your bottom line doesn't affect mine... I'm ok with that.


----------

